# Parkerizing help!!!!



## daddy448 (Feb 27, 2009)

I am new to the forum and I am very much needing some help.  I am a relatively new gunsmith and began parkerizing.  I have done a few guns but having trouble with a current pistol. My question is-The slide wont turn black as the reciever did.  I have repeated the parkerizing on the slide and cannot manage to get it black.  The receiver was prepped but not polished down leaving the original blue.  It turned out wonderful.  The slide was polished down to remove a few rust spots.  Can any one advised if I need to strip the slide again then reblue?  Or am i just missing something?  Please help if you can.


----------



## raw111 (Feb 27, 2009)

From what i have read, the hardness and heated metal will not always come out the same. I would assume that the frame has different make up from the slide. Thus giving the metal a different shade of black. You can try stripping the slide and re-parking it. JMHO

rich


----------



## daddy448 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah I have stripped it and tried again, no luck.  Still turns out very metallic with just black specs all over it.  It just won't seem to turn black like the receiver.  I may try to strip it, blue it, and start over.  Who knows how it will turn out!  Thanks tho!


----------



## dhepler (Feb 28, 2009)

It could be a number of things, are you blasting it, if so the media may be contaminated.  Are you cleaning it before it goes in the park tank.  If I knew what your procedure was I could probabley help.


----------



## daddy448 (Feb 28, 2009)

The slide was stripped using fine wire brush.  I didn't use the sandblaster on this particular gun.  The part was degreased, placed in cleaning solution (brownells #909), then boiling water prior to parkerizing.  I am using a setup similiar to Brownells.  I am using the Maganese parkerizing solution then a post treatment.  I am wondering if I should use more atomized steel in the next batch.  This is the second time I have cleaned and parkerized it with no luck.  I have begun rebluing the part (simple cold blue) in an attempt to get the color into it.  Then on to parkerizing for the third time.  Thanks for all the help guys!  Any ideas are greatly appreciated!


----------



## acmech (Feb 28, 2009)

I've only parked parts using a homebrew zinc park solution but the results were great.  I did have a problem with two parts though, I parked two 1919 machine gun parts kits and everything came out perfect except the new semi-auto side plate.  Reparked and same results as yours.  After asking a lot of questions I think the problem was the side plates are machine ground during the machining process and I was told oil gets into the pores of the metal preventing a good park.  Don't know what else you could do, it could be a alloy problem also.  To fix it I was told to sandblast it real heavy, dip it in muriatic acid and then go straight to the park solution.


----------



## dhepler (Feb 28, 2009)

Dont add more steel, when you did add it did you wrap it in a cotton cloth, if not it could be settling on the parts.  If so run all your solution thru coffee filters and clean your tank out.  I wouldn't use the wire wheel, either blast with glass bead or aluminum oxide 80 grit @ 60 to 75 psi


----------



## dhepler (Feb 28, 2009)

Once blasted it should not remain in the cleaning tank more than3 or 4 minutes, then immediately into a flowing cold water rinse tank and immediately in the park tank. fromthe park it goes back to cold rinse, blow the parts dry and shoot them with oil wd-40 is fine or auto trans fluid then drip dry.  Another source of contamination could be your water.  I use Cobb counties and never have problems


----------



## daddy448 (Feb 28, 2009)

Everyone has been a big help.  I believe I have found the problem.  I think the part is too finely polished and not accepting the park.  I will attempt to blast it and see if that helps.  If not I don't have a clue!!!!!!  Thanks so much for all the comments!!


----------



## daddy448 (Mar 8, 2009)

dhepler-Thanks!  I figured the problem out on that slide.   Apparently I did not properly prep the slide.  The wire wheel doesn't work well at all.  I blasted the slide completely and tanked it last nite.  It turned out as great as the receiver.  Final assembly comes tonight and the gun goes home soon!  Thanks for everyones input. You all have been an exceptional help!


----------



## daddy448 (Mar 8, 2009)

I do have one more question-is Zinc parkerizing as good as manganese?   How well will it hold up??  What are the pros vs. cons of zinc coating?  How well does it hold up under duracoat?


----------



## monkeytoys (Mar 9, 2009)

i believe the main difference is the color.  the manganese is darker.  

either will hold up fine under duracoating.  the parkerizing give the duracoat something to stick to.


----------

